# Tree of Life Mosaic



## PiP (Oct 27, 2017)

This is my latest mosaic project.

I am creating a mosaic picture from 100's of pieces of cut glass which I cut randomly then try and place on the picture. Progress is extremely slow as I am trying to create movement and colour. It's like a giant jigsaw puzzle where you create your own puzzle pieces. The biggest challenge for me is colour as I need to work with what I ahve rather than what I would like.




The picture you can see is under the glass. I then cut and stick the tiles onto the glass to create a pattern.

At the moment I have glue everywhere... I am just hoping I can remove this from the surface of the finished mosaic


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh that's beautiful Pip, love the fall colors, that multi-colored glass is gorgeous
Love the symbol in the middle growing upward...


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 31, 2017)

PiPs. I saw movement in the roots (where it all begins) before reading your description. A perfect title, "Tree of Life". Working over glass in ingenious. 

I've been there, where I've had limited colours to work with and it can work to your advantage (clearly seen here) because you have to give great thought as to placement.

I've worked with tiles just one. There was no need to create another piece because once you strike on genius, it is best be left at that.

It was a tiled ashtray I made for my parents at Summer Day Camp :smug:




> At the moment I have glue everywhere... I am just hoping I can remove this from the surface of the finished mosaic



Can't go wrong with nail polish remover - 100% acetone.


----------



## bobo (Oct 31, 2017)

yeah, looks great - good colours 
What are those round buttons between the roote ?? - M&Ms ??
- and .... from where do you get those coloured glass ??
More qustions: first you painted, right ?? - then you try to match with glass ?? - or ??


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2017)

PiP, this is stunning! It looks like a stained glass picture.... the glass supply place where I buy my glass rods { ABR Imagery} sells small sheets 4x8 inches or 12x12 inches of the most gorgeous glass ...  but I love your idea of finding the glass yourself, it is like a treasure hunt... I hope you show more pics as you go...


----------



## TKent (Nov 27, 2017)

WOW!!!  This is gorgeous. I adore the style and the colors. Superbilicious.



PiP said:


> This is my latest mosaic project.
> 
> I am creating a mosaic picture from 100's of pieces of cut glass which I cut randomly then try and place on the picture. Progress is extremely slow as I am trying to create movement and colour. It's like a giant jigsaw puzzle where you create your own puzzle pieces. The biggest challenge for me is colour as I need to work with what I ahve rather than what I would like.
> 
> ...


----------



## PiP (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks, TK. I am nearly finished the tree... i find mosaics soooo relaxing.


----------



## TKent (Nov 27, 2017)

Will it end up being a wall hanging or something else? It truly is gorgeous. I'd love to see this when you are done.


----------



## TKent (Nov 27, 2017)

And what are the little round pieces in the roots? Is that part of the glass? It is so interesting.


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2017)

TKent said:


> Will it end up being a wall hanging or something else? It truly is gorgeous. I'd love to see this when you are done.



Yes, it will end up as a wall hanging. 




TKent said:


> And what are the little round pieces in the roots? Is that part of the glass? It is so interesting.



The little round pieces at the bottom of the picture are pins. These hold the glass in place over the picture template underneath.


----------



## PiP (Dec 7, 2017)

I am getting there slowly. I've moved tiles around for weeks trying to decide how to mosaic the sun and sky... I am not 100% sure about what I've done but the teacher liked it.


----------



## PiP (Dec 16, 2017)

I've now started cutting the leaves. Each one takes about ten minutes to cut using glass nippers. It's fiddly but relaxing at the same time.

At the moment I've laid them on the picture to see the effect. I am experimenting with various torquise greens and contrasting with orange and purples. I've still got to cut some fine branches.

I will let it rest now for a day or so in case inspiration takes me down another path.


----------



## TKent (Dec 22, 2017)

Looking fantastic!


----------



## PiP (Feb 8, 2018)

PiP said:


> I've now started cutting the leaves. Each one takes about ten minutes to cut using glass nippers. It's fiddly but relaxing at the same time.
> 
> At the moment I've laid them on the picture to see the effect. I am experimenting with various torquise greens and contrasting with orange and purples. I've still got to cut some fine branches.
> 
> ...



After a lot of procrastination I spent hours removing all the glass tiles that were meant to represent the sun and sky. The picture had become far to 'busy' for my taste so I stripped it right back to the plain glass. The colour you can see underneath is the original paper pattern guide. 



I was going to use large glass panels for the sky but now I am leaning towards painting the sky. 

I am renaming this tree: Tree of Patience.

When the picture is eventually finished I am going to mount on a natural wood base.


----------

